# Paris Hilton: Pop star?!



## Swordlady (Aug 17, 2006)

As if Paris Hilton wasn't overexposed enough: http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/06/07/entertainment/main1692078.shtml 

Her video (caution: it is highly gag inducing!): http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5615212328010933613


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 17, 2006)

ONG. Are we supposed to be impressed?
:barf:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 17, 2006)

See and they say money can't buy everything


----------



## Kacey (Aug 17, 2006)

um... ick?


----------



## Lisa (Aug 17, 2006)

whatever...I just want some of her money.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 17, 2006)

Um.....Dork with a lot of cash.


----------



## crushing (Aug 17, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> See and they say money can't buy everything




She should buy some talent then.    Oh, and it seems like she could afford to not steal Chris Isaak's Wicked Game scene's.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 17, 2006)

Trailer Trash......If her last name wasn't Hilton, she'd be living (or earning a living) in a van, down by the river......


Lucky Sperm Club--Member of the Year


----------



## Lisa (Aug 17, 2006)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> Trailer Trash......If her last name wasn't Hilton, she'd be living (or earning a living) in a van, down by the river......
> 
> 
> Lucky Sperm Club--Member of the Year



:lfao:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 17, 2006)

What a bimbo!  Of course in my younger days, I lived for girls like her.


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 17, 2006)

all her money and she cant buy bigger boobs? ...wait maybe thats a good thing cus any bigger and they may have fallen out ​


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 17, 2006)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> all her money and she cant buy bigger boobs? ...wait maybe thats a good thing cus any bigger and they may have fallen out ​


How about a butt?


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 17, 2006)

lol she dont need to buy that, she can have mine! i dont want it anymore


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh yeah, and she's still doing "A Simple Life" with Nicole Richie.  Um...I thought the two of them are no longer friends?  Then again, at least Nicole has enough sense to *not* plaster herself all over the place like Paris.

My one consolation is that the first "Simple Life" complete season DVD set was marked down to $5.99 at Best Buy.  Which means we'll probably see Paris' first CD in the $1 bargain bin pretty soon...

Apparently, money doesn't buy fans.


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh yeah, and she's still doing "A Simple Life" with Nicole Richie.  Um...I thought the two of them are no longer friends?  Then again, at least Nicole has enough sense to *not* plaster herself all over the place like Paris.

My one consolation is that the first "Simple Life" complete season DVD set was marked down to $5.99 at Best Buy.  Which means we'll probably see Paris' first CD in the $1 bargain bin pretty soon...

Apparently, money doesn't buy fans.


----------



## pirate wyatt (Aug 17, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and she's still doing "A Simple Life" with Nicole Richie. Um...I thought the two of them are no longer friends? Then again, at least Nicole has enough sense to *not* plaster herself all over the place like Paris.
> 
> For a good laugh I decided to watch an episode of the new season and its really wierd they both do they same "tasks" but they do them in different place at different times (not together)
> 
> and about her singing career I dont think any record producer in their right mind would sign her so she must be paying them  shes got plenty of money so who knows


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 18, 2006)

Just think how bad the music would be if she didn't have access to the highly priced sound engineers.  

"Singers" the likes of Hilton, Britney Spears, Paula Abdul, etc., are going to sound terrible if heard live.  Sound engineers can correct the pitch, add special effects, and even blend in another (or multiple) person's voice to make the talentless performer sound somewhat tolerable.  

Many of these talentless wonders have to surround themselves with three ring circuses when they "perform" live (even with the lip sync jobs).


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 18, 2006)

all of the posts before this said:
			
		

> ...


 
nice character people.  brilliant.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 18, 2006)

I have to say she has a good sound person as well as a good producer and mixer, or else it would not sound as good as it does, compared to what I have heard of her voice in interviews.

I think Ick summed it up nicely the best.  

Yet, the whole Lucky Club has a nice ring as well.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 1, 2006)

Looks like Paris Hilton's debut CD is a flop: http://www.nypost.com/seven/08292006/gossip/pagesix/pagesix.htm

The public hath spoken...


----------



## Kreth (Sep 1, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Looks like Paris Hilton's debut CD is a flop:


I'm actually surprised, given the total **** that passes for Top 40 these days... Oh well, she always has a backup career in porn. Oh wait, she didn't do that well either... :lol:


----------

